# Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro Cigar Review - NOPE



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was greatly dissapointed in this cigar, after reading so many great reviews. The draw was tight and almost nonexistent at some points. Had to r...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro Cigar Review - NOPE


----------

